# looking for some new irons



## golfish5 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey all, I'm the new guy on the block. (sorry for the grammer, I'm a teamster)

I'm thinking about buying a new\used set of irons. I've been playing golf for 46 years, I've had 4 sets of irons during that time. I'm currently using a set of Bob Tosky designed clubs call "Catalyst" bought new in 1996. I still managed to shoot in the 70's and once in a while break par. I don't play a lot, I don't practice, I don't hit the ball that far but I can play golf. I don't play in a mens clubs and probably never will because I don't play on weekends.

I have always liked Pings, I need graphite shafts for sure. Whats the deal with the square groves? I know I can still use em but IF I did decide to join a MC can I use em for their shin digs? 

Thanks all


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

golfish5 said:


> Hey all, I'm the new guy on the block. (sorry for the grammer, I'm a teamster)
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a new\used set of irons. I've been playing golf for 46 years, I've had 4 sets of irons during that time. I'm currently using a set of Bob Tosky designed clubs call "Catalyst" bought new in 1996. I still managed to shoot in the 70's and once in a while break par. I don't play a lot, I don't practice, I don't hit the ball that far but I can play golf. I don't play in a mens clubs and probably never will because I don't play on weekends.
> 
> ...


I suggest going to Golf galaxy, Dicks sporting goods and swing the club, I'm bias on Adams for Seniors. as far as the grooves I think its ???? 2018 ???? that us weekend golfers need the square grooves for tournement play. 
Welcome to a great site and join us often.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here you go; USGA 2010 Groove Rule - EXPLAINED!

and if that is not sufficient, try this; all about the new groove rule - Bing

Even though the rule is now in effect with the USGA, and PGA, a lot of the pro golfers are still hitting the same shots, with the same clubs that the rule was supposed to put the kibosh on. "Bomb and Gouge" still lives on the pro tours......:thumbsup:


----------



## theqfool (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd recommend hitting them first on a real course, if at all possible. You just don't get the same feel indoors into a net or simulator. Look for one of the manufacturer demo days at complexes in your area. Find what you like and then buy them on eBay or some similar forum. Like you, I am also a Ping fan, but I bought used I-4s a few years ago after hitting them into a net. Felt good in the store, but once I started playing them, I hooked every shot... I'd also suggest used, as prices/values drop significantly after a year or so.


----------

